# For those who have closed circulation BOV's



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

How did you hook up your return line to your existing intake pipe?

I was thinking about getting thin pipe that would fit inside the tube, drill a hold and weld it on and wha-laa.

Please help.

By the way I was at a loss of words for the title I mean "Recirulated BOV's"


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure how else you would do it but that is what I did. Had a fitting welded in.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I was just making sure it would work like I thought it would. Thank you much


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Recirculate the BOV as far away from the MAF as possible. I have my recirc line entering right before the turbo.... I angled it torwards the direction of airflow.-dave


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright the valvecover breather has a line going to the intake pipe pre turbo post MAF right on the bend that goes down to the turbo so my line would already be angled towards the turbo. Can I take the ventalation line off put a breather filter on it and use that port?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I would install a dedicated recirc nipple. that way you can ensure its big enough to handle the air discharge when your BOV opens. what size is your valve cover breather hose nipple? the valve cover nipple I have on my intake pipe is too small to handle the bov
-dave




SKD_Tech said:


> Alright the valvecover breather has a line going to the intake pipe pre turbo post MAF right on the bend that goes down to the turbo so my line would already be angled towards the turbo. Can I take the ventalation line off put a breather filter on it and use that port?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not really sure I'll measure it out tomorrow. 

I can weld myself it's just I was wondering. I still haven't gotten my Blow off valve though. I should get it sometime after christmas begining of Jan. TurboXS H-34 I think is what it is.


----------

